# Angelfish Amounts



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello I have two male angelfish in their own tank, and I was wondering if I should get two more males or not. One angelfish seems to be picking on the other, so would this help? If I got two females, would they constantly get picked on? Thanks.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Need tank size & such to make any sort of call on this. Good luck sexing angels without them actively spawning, wonder how you determined the two you have are males.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

My tank is 20 gallons, and I found out how to tell the gender from youtube, I can't really explain how to do it. Also, I probably going to upgrade to a 40 gallon soon.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

no
There should only be 1 angel in that tank. The least amount of angels I've seen in 1 tank is 2 in a 29 gallon. Angels can be quite territorial. Now, if you were to find a female, it's possible that they MAY get along together. But I'd only recommend that in a 20 gallon long, not a 20 regular or 20 high.

I recommend rehoming 1 of the guys and replacing him with a few quiet fish.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

20 gallons is the minimum for a breeding pair, 2 unpaired fish in a tank that size is asking for trouble. I guess utube can teach me something I haven't learned in 10 years of keeping & breeding angels. Fully half of trying to sex angels is understanding behavior as a group, which two is not. 50% accuracy is just guessing, I can hit around 80% with a group of 6 or more provided they are approaching maturity. 

Bottom line is what you should be adding to the mix is a larger tank.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

So if I had space, would 4 males be better than 2 males?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Not in 40 gallons. 2 or 3 angels would be best in a 40 gallon. You should never house more than 2 males without adequate space or atleast the same number of females.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

I said IF I had space.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well you didn't say anything about a tank bigger than 40 gallons. I'm just giving information based off what you gave.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Just answer my question


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I just did -.-


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Listen stop trying to annoy me I'm just curious if space was no object, would 4 or 2 male angelfish be better?!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

4 better, 6 or more best. You aren't going to be able to pick male from female. If you can I'll send you some angel pics, just got in 600some angels from a breeder, 23 are adults. I'll gladly provide pics.

Standard stocking is 10 gallons per adult angel, 5 per potential breeder size. Angels are cichlids, keep a divider handy, cichlid behavior can occur at the drop of a hat.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Just because its an answer you don't want to hear doesn't mean its wrong, or that they're trying to annoy you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

